# SPS AEG Logistat-Modicon A020



## wlajean (22 Oktober 2016)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich bräuchte Unterstützung bei einer A020 LOGISTAT und zwar:

- Die Online-Programmierung funktioniert tadellos. Auch die Archivierung auf Diskette erfolgt scheinbar. Warum scheinbar, nun beim Laden einer Anlage von der Diskette wird nichts in den Arbeitsspeicher geschrieben. Ich dachte es wäre die Geschwindigkeit meines Pentiums, darum habe ich mir einen 486'er aus der Zeit zu gelegt, doch keine Änderung.

- Ausserdem suche ich den EEPROM-Typ des Kopierplatzes. Als Zubehör konnte man ihn damals unter der Bezeichnung EEPROM/T beziehen, aber das Intenet kennt diese Bezeichnung nicht.




Wer kennt noch die SPS AEG LOGISTAT / MODICON A020 und wer kann mir dabei behilflich sein? 

Vielen Dank im voraus.
wlajean


----------



## IEAS (18 Dezember 2017)

falls noch aktuell bitte www.ieas-schacher.de kontaktieren
wir können Ihnen helfen


----------

